# Reciprocity question



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

Welcome to the forum.

Please see the link below. A profile is required here at Electrician Talk. Please make sure to include occupation and general location.









IMPORTANT: Required Profile Fields


Please add your Electrical Trade in your account settings. From the navigation, near the upper right-hand corner, click on your avatar to open the drop-down menu and select “Account Settings”. The scroll down to Electrical Trade. Fill in the information for your trade and click Save at the...




www.electriciantalk.com


----------



## HertzHound (Jan 22, 2019)

So I take it that this isn’t a Union question, but it’s in the Union topic sub forum?


----------



## Perrin435 (Jan 21, 2021)

Question is targeted to union travelers and those dropping tickets in other locals, since that's my intention


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Sure seems reasonable. Wouldn't hurt to call the local (or a local) in the state you're going to.


----------



## rlc3854 (Dec 30, 2007)

Sounds like someone is going on a Book signing tour.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Perrin435 said:


> Question is targeted to union travelers and those dropping tickets in other locals, since that's my intention


I can’t speak first hand but, my brother traveled in multiple jurisdictions. He had to take a journeyman test in OK.
He was good for any states OK had agreements with. If he worked in a state that didn’t recognize OK, he had to take that states test. I don’t think very many people failed the tests. 
it’s best to just plan to take the tests and not try to hustle your way into someone’s jurisdiction.


----------



## 210860 (Apr 12, 2021)

Perrin435 said:


> I'm wondering if it's possible to "piggyback" reciprocal licenses to get the one you want. I've got a Washington license, which is now reciprocal with Oregon again. I'm trying to get a Wyoming license, which is reciprocal with Oregon, but not Washington. Can I do this?


Answering your above question, No. .License Reciprocity from State to State, doesn't work that way. Your original License, being WA State. Though your WA certification, you went and obtained Oregon License through "reciprocity".. Long story, made short.. Your Oregon licensing through this reciprocity, it's only valid in Oregon. It can't be used for reciprocity w/ Wyoming.. Now, if you had sat & actually tested for Oregon certification, then you could Reciprocate the Oregon License, w/ Wyoming. Or if Washington State was in reciprocity w/ Wyoming ( a exam you sat for) then Reciprocity would possible.. Basics in explanation : You can't reciprocity, w/a License obtained through Reciprocity.. No "piggyback"..


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Southeast Power said:


> I can’t speak first hand but, my brother traveled in multiple jurisdictions. He had to take a journeyman test in OK.
> He was good for any states OK had agreements with. If he worked in a state that didn’t recognize OK, he had to take that states test. I don’t think very many people failed the tests.
> it’s best to just plan to take the tests and not try to hustle your way into someone’s jurisdiction.


Lol most ppl fail, especially going in blind


----------

